# best bass fishing waters



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey everybody i have to schedule 6 tournys for next year and i wanted to get everybodys opinion on the best bass waters in northeast and southeast ohio and the preferred times of year to fish them. Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

mosquito and portage in april

berlin in may

milton is a good choice in the dead of summer

can't forget the ohio river in june  

stay clear of west branch, worst lake in the country far as i'm concerned (some may take offense to that )


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Piedmont is hard to beat in April and May. Just remember this is a 10 HP or less lake.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> stay clear of west branch, worst lake in the country far as i'm concerned (some may take offense to that )


I just LOVE to hear that. Thank you!!!

Go to Portage Lakes!!!!!


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Clear Fork in awesome in the Spring and Pleasant Hill is really starting to turn out some good bags. Never can go wrong with Lake Erie either.
John T


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

Rocky Fork about the first or second week in June, man that lake was on fire right after the spawn this year.


----------



## kirk bennett (Dec 19, 2008)

how is the smallies on pleasenthill? any advice for catching em there


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

I absolutely love Pleasant Hill, I fish it from April until November. To be completely honest, the smallmouths there are becoming harder to catch. I havent seen nearly as many in tournaments the last couple of years. Someone mentioned earlier that the lake is producing bigger bags and I agree. I used to catch 5 pounds and make the money, now its taking about 7 and 10-12 to win it. Suspending jerkbaits, tubes, and carolina rigs work well in the deeper end of the lake for some smallmouths, but again there are less being produced (that I have seen).


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

I need some help with Portage, not necessarily in the summer (I do well then) but more in the early spring and fall. Any advice?


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

The last time I fished Pleasant Hill, I was able to catch smallies verticle jigging a silver buddy down in front of the dam.


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

What time of the year and how deep was the water? I have done well there on jerkbaits


----------



## kirk bennett (Dec 19, 2008)

on the spillwayside or in front of the circle?how deep what time of year?thanks.


----------



## kirk bennett (Dec 19, 2008)

do you know were there is any good spots for a person just trying to start for them? i'm not going till march.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i need to find some tourneys in ne ohio, no boat though. i need to find out if rental place boats are allowed in these tournaments as well. thnx


----------

